# Sharpening Global knives - Minosharp standard or Plus 3?



## hangeorgio (Aug 20, 2012)

I'm a keen home cook and bought my first set of Global knives after attending a cookery school - I've not looked back! However, that was 6 months ago and I'm aware that I need to maintain them well. I've looked into whetstone sharpening but don't have the confidence just yet - I'm a novice and I certainly don't want to ruin my beautiful knives!

I've been doing some research, and the Minosharp seems a good option. However, there are a few models and I'm not sure which to go for, or whether there are better options than the Minosharp. I've got a few queries:

1) Minosharp or Minosharp plus 3 - which is recommended? I know the plus3 has a third wheel, but is this useful if the knives are reasonably sharp? Would it be a bonus to get it for use on my other kitchen knives or should I stick to 1 sharpening tool for my Global knives?

2) I'm also confused as to the "fine" wheel on both models - is the fine wheel on the plus3 actually finer than on the standard model, or is it only the rough wheel that the two models differ on?

3) I have 3 knives - 1 large chefs knife and two smaller pairing knives - I've heard the plus3 has larger wheels than the standard model, will this still be suitable for the smaller pairing knives? Some reviews have said that the sharpener leaves a slight mark on the knife edge - would this be equally likely with both models or are they equivalent in term of wheel size etc? 

Any advice or recommendations would be very much appreciated!

Many thanks,

Hannah


----------

